# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  معنى اسم الله (الصمد) سبحانه

## حمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أهلاً بكم وسهلاً 
كلنا نقرأ سورة الإخلاص ، ولكن لا نعلم بعض معانيها .

وهذا معنى اسم الله (الصمد) الوارد في هذه السورة العظيمة . أنقله من بعض كلام ابن تيمية مع تصرّفٍ في الترتيب والاقتباس للتسهيل .

كتب ورسائل وفتاوى ابن تيمية في التفسير ج17/ص226
ولفظ الصمد يقال على ما لا جوف له في اللغة .
قال يحيى بن ابى كثير : الملائكة صُمد والآدميون جوف ، وفي حديث آدم أن ابليس قال عنه أنه اجوف ، ليس بصمد .

كتب ورسائل وفتاوى ابن تيمية في التفسير ج17/ص229
و كذلك لفظ (الصمد) فيه الجمع ، والجمع فيه القوة ؛ فإن الشيء كلما اجتمع بعضه إلى بعض و لم يكن فيه خلل كان أقوى مما إذا كان فيه خلو ، ولهذا يقال للمكان الغليظ المرتفع : صمد ؛ لقوته و تماسكه واجتماع أجزائه .

كتب ورسائل وفتاوى ابن تيمية في التفسير ج17/ص232
قال أبو عبيد : المصمت : الذي لا جوف له ، وقد أصمته أنا ، وباب مصمت : قد أبهم إغلاقه ، والمصمت من الخيل : البهم أي لا يخالط لونه لون آخر 
ومنه قول ابن عباس : إنما حرم من الحرير المصمت .
فالمصمد والمصمت متفقان فى الاشتقاق الاكبر وليست الدال منقلبة عن التاء بل الدال أقوى ، والمصمد أكمل في معناه من المصمت وكلما قوي الحرف كان معناه أقوى فإن لغة العرب في غاية الإحكام والتناسب ، ولهذا كان الصمت عن الكلام مع إمكانه والإنسان أجوف يخرج الكلام من فيه لكنه قد يصمت ، بخلاف الصمد فإنه إنما استعمل فيما لا تفرق فيه كالصمد والسيد والصمد من الارض وصماد القارورة ونحو ذلك ، فليس في هذه الألفاظ المتناسبة أكمل من ألفاظ الصمد فإن فيه الصاد والميم والدال ، وكلّ من هذه الحروف الثلاثة لها مزية على ما يناسبها من الحروف والمعاني المدلول عليها بمثل هذه الحروف أكمل .

كتب ورسائل وفتاوى ابن تيمية في التفسير ج17/ص238
وأما اسم (الصمد) فقد استعمله أهل اللغة في حق المخلوقين كما تقدم 
فلم يقل : الله صمد ، بل قال ((الله الصمد)) فبيّن أنه المستحق لأن يكون هو الصمد دون ما سواه فإنه المستوجب لغايته على الكمال والمخلوق وإن كان صمداً من بعض الوجوه فإن حقيقة الصمدية منتفية عنه فإنه يقبل التفرق و التجزئة ، وهو أيضا محتاج إلى غيره فإن كل ما سوى الله محتاج إليه من كل وجه فليس أحد يصمد إليه كل شيء و لا يصمد هو إلى شيء إلا الله تبارك وتعالى وليس فى المخلوقات إلا ما يقبل أن يتجزأ و يتفرق و يتقسم و ينفصل بعضه من بعض والله سبحانه هو الصمد الذي لا يجوز عليه شيء من ذلك بل حقيقة الصمدية و كمالها له و حده واجبة لازمة لا يمكن عدم صمديته بوجه من الوجوه كما لا يمكن تثنية أحديته بوجه من الوجوه فهو أحد لا يماثله شيء من الأشياء بوجه من الوجوه كما قال في آخر السورة ((ولم يكن له كفوا أحد)) استعملها هنا في النفي أي : ليس شيء من الأشياء كفوًا له فى شيء من الأشياء ؛ لأنه أحد .
انتهى النقل .

ومن أراد الاستزادة فليرجع إلى مصدر النقل ففيه فوائد .

----------


## شريف شلبي

قال تعالى  " إنا انزلناه قرآناً عربياً لعلكم تعقلون " " إنا جعلناه قرآنا عربياً لعلكم تعقلون " " بلسان عربي مبين " 
قال صاحب لسان العرب : ( صمد ) صَمَدَه يَصْمِدُه صَمْداً وصَمَد إِليه كلاهما قَصَدَه وصَمَدَ صَمْدَ الأَمْر قَصَدَ قَصْدَه واعتمده  أ.هـ
فالصمد هو الذي يصمد الناس اليه ويلجأون اليه ويعتمدون عليه ويقصدونه .
وهذا القول مروي أيضاً عن بعض السلف منهم ابن عباس ، وقد صدر ابن كثير تفسير الآية به ، واعتمده الكثير من المفسرين ، وهو الأليق بأن يوصف به الله عز وجل - والله أعلم

----------


## حمد

جزاك الله خيراً أخي شريف ، ذكر هذا المعنى ابن تيمية في كتابه .
وهو قريب مما نقلتُ ، حيث أنّ غير الله لا يتمالك أن يُسأل كثيراً .

لكنّ الله هو الصمد الذي لا يؤثّر فيه كثرة المسألة . ليس كالمخلوقين .
سبحانه .

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

إختلف المفسرون من السلف في تفسير "الصمد" على قولين مشهورين وكل قول فيه تفصيل  وأيضا القول منهما يدل على الأخر بنوع من الدلالة:
القول الأول : "الصمد": هو الذي لاجوف له كما فسرها بن مسعود ورويت عنه موقوفه ومرفوعة أيضا لكن لايصح المرفوع، أيضا رويت عن ابن عباس  وعن جماعة من مفسري  السلف بأن "الصمد" الذي لاجوف له،وهذا بمعنى:أنه لايتخلل ذاته جل وعلاشيء بل هو جل وعلا واحد بالذات.
والمخلوقات غير الملائكة لها جوف يدخل فيها مايدخل ويخرج منها مايخرج،ويلدون ويحمل منهم من يحمل ويلد من يلد ويأكلون ويشربون ويتغوطون وهذه كلها  من صفات النقص،ولهذا فسرها بأن الصمد: الذي لاياكل ولا يشرب .
وقال بعضهم "الصمد"تفسيره مابعده وهو قوله"لم يلد ولم يولد" وهذه كلها في المعنى واحدة وهو أن "الصمد"الذي لاجوف له لأن الأكل والشرب يحتاج إلى جوف يمرفيه،وكذلك الولادة يحتاج أن تخرج من جوف والله جل وعلا"صمد" قال جل وعلا "الله الصمد" هذا هو المعنى الأول ،وهذا كما قال ابن قتيبه وابن الأنباري ماخوذ من  الصمت بالتاء،فكأن الدال هنا في قوله"الصمد"مبدلة من التاء،من الصمت أو المصمت من الشيء المصمت،وهو الذي لاشيء في داخله، قالوا الدال مبدلة من التاء،وهذا رده شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه رحمه الله  وقال ليس هذا بوجيه بل الأولى أن يحمل هذا على الإشتقاق الأكبر وهذاصحيح،لأن "الصمد" والصمت يعني المصمت و "الصمد" بينهما اشتقاق أكبر ،فبينهما اتصال في المعنى .
القول الثاني : وهو ايضا مروي عن ابن عباس وجماعة كثير من المفسرين من السلف وهو أن "الصمد" هو الذي كمل في صفات الكمال وهو الذي يستحق ان يصمد إليه في الحوائج يعني يسأل ويطلب ويرغب فيما عنده وهو الذي يأتي بالخيرات،وهو الذي يدفع الشرور عن من يصمد إليه،وهذا مروي من طريق علي ابن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس في صحيفة التفسير الصحيحة المعروفة حيث قال"الصمد" هو السيد الذي كمل في سؤدده،الشريف الذي كمل في شرفه ،العظيم الذي كمل في عظمته ،الحليم الذي كمل في حلمه ،العليم الذي كمل في علمه.
يعني "الصمد" هو الذي اجتمعت له صفات الكمال .
..............................  ..فإذن على هذين التفسيرين يكون قوله "الله الصمد" فيها صفة الله جل وعلا-القول الأول- 
والثاني  فيها أنواع صفات الله جل وعلا لأن معنى "الصمد" السيد الذي كمل في سؤدده والشريف الذي كمل في شرفه  يعني من كملت له صفات الكمال  ،وهذا ثابت في حق الله جل وعلا،وأيضا على هذا يكون "الصمد" الذي يصمد إليه في الحوائج،فيكون على هذا  التفسير يكون قد جمعت كلمة "الصمد" بين توحيد الأسماء والصفاتوبين توحيد الالوهية ،لأن الذي  يصمد إليه  وحده في الحوائج يرغب إليه وحده ويطلب منه السؤال وحده يحتاج إليه وحده،هو "الصمد"وهو الله جل وعلا،وفي هذا رد على المشركين الذين الهوا غير الله أو وصفوا الله جل وعلا بصفات النقص من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين من شابههم .

المرجع:  شرح العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ -حفظه الله-

----------


## جُرَيْج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا ملخصي من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله أحببت أن أشارككم به

الصمد هو اولا بمعنى المصمد اي المصمت الذي لا جوف له 
وهو قول أكثر السلف من الصحابة والتابعين وطائفة من أهل اللغة
وقال يحيى بن أبي كثير الملائكة صمد والآدميون جوف 
وفي حديث آدم أن إبليس قال عنه أنه أجوف ليس بصمد أي لا يتمالك
وقال الجوهري: المصمد لغة في المصمت وهو الذي لا جوف له 
قال والصماد عفاص القارورة 
وقال: الصمْد المكان المرتفع الغليظ قال أبو النجم:
يغادر الصمد كظهر الأجزل
وقال أبو عبيد: المصمت الذي لا جوف له وقد أصمته أنا وباب مصمت قد أبهم إغلاقه. والمصمت من الخيل البهيم أي لا يخالط لونه لون آخر ومنه قول ابن عباس: إنما حرم من الحرير المصمت..
فالمصمد والمصمت متفقان في الاشتقاق الأكبر والاشتقاق الأكبر هو ما يكون فيه الكلمتان قد اشتركت في جنس الحرف
فإن التاء والدال أخوان متقاربان في المخرج وليست الدال منقلبة عن التاء بل الدال أقوى والمصمد أكمل في معناه من المصمت وكلما قوي الحرف كان معناه أقوى فإن لغة الرب في غاية الإحكام والتناسب 
ولفظ ص م د يدل على الاجتماع والإنضمام المنافي للتفرق والتركيب والخلو والتجويف كما يقال صمد المال وصمده تصمدًا إذا جمعه وضم بعضه إلى بعض. ولهذا يقال للعظام ونحوها من الأجسام منها أجوف ومنها مصمت.
وكون الصمد يتضمن معنى الاجتماع وأنه مصمت ونحو ذلك يقتضي تعدد الصفات 
إذ الاجتماع لا يكون إلاَّ فيما له عدد فلو لم يكن منه وله صفات تقتضي التعدد لامتنع أن يقال له صمد أو مصمت أو يكون التصمد يقتضي معنى الاجتماع 
فاسم الصمد بأي شيء فُسر يوجب وجود صفات واجتماعها له والدليل على ذلك أن غاية ما يفسرونه به من نفي الصفات أنه هو المصمود إليه كما قال القرطبي الخلق كلهم متوجهون إلى الله ومجتمعون بجملتهم في قضاء حوائجهم وطلبها من الله فهو الصمد على الإطلاق والقائم بسد مفاقر الخلق فيقال كون الخلق يقصدونه ويسألونه هذا أمر حسي إذ القصد والسؤال قائم بهم فهو لا يستحق الاسم بمجرد فعل غيره بحيث لو قدر أنهم لم يسألوه لم يكن صمدًا بل لابد أن يقال هو المستحق لذلك في نفسه كما ذكر ذلك الحليمي وغيره وأيضًا فإن كونهم يقصدونه ويحتاجون إليه يقتضي أمرًا ثبوتيًّا في ذاته لأن الأمور العدمية تمتنع أن تكون مقصودة أو قاضية للحوائج فعلم أن كونه صمدًا بمعنى مقصود مصمود إليه يقتضي ثبوت أمور وجودية بها يستحق أن يكون صمدًا وبها أمكن أن يكون مقصودًا معطيًا 
وليس ذلك لـمجرد موجود وإلاَّ لوجب أن يكون كل موجود هو الصمد 
ولا لمجرد أمر يتصف به المخلوق لأنه لو كان هو الصمد لمعنى يقوم بالمخلوق لكان المخلوق هو الصمد أيضًا 
وقد بينا أن قوله هو الصمد يبين أنه المستحق لهذا الاسم على الكمال والحقيقة 
وأيضًا فلو فرض أنه صمد وغيره صمد فغيره لم يكن صمدًا إلاَّ بأمور وجودية أيضًا فهو أحق بأن لا يكون صمدًا إلاَّ بأمور وجودية لا عدمية إذ هو أحق بالكمال من كل موجود 
فعلم أن الصمدية توجب أمورًا وجودية على غاية الكمال ولهذا فسر الصمد بأنه الكامل في كل شيء 

فاسمه الصمد بهذا الوجه يوجب اثبات نفسا لله متصفة بصفات الكمال وتنزيهه عن الانقسام والتفرق والتمزق وما يتبع ذلك من تركيب ونحو ذلك مما ينافي كمال صمديته سبحانه وتعالى عما يقول الظالمون علوًّا كبيرًا . 

وهذا الوجه هو الموجب لوجود الوجه الثاني

وهو أنه السيد الذي يصمد اليه في الحوائج 
وهو قول طائفة من السلف والخلف وجمهور اللغويين
ولفظ السيد يدل على الجمع والقوة ولهذا يقال السواد هو اللون الجامع للبصر والبياض اللون المفرق للبصر ويقال للحليم السيد لأن نفسه تجتمع فلا تتفرق ولا تتميز من الغيظ والواردات عليها وكذلك هو الذي يصبر على الأمور والصبر يقتضي الجمع والحبس والضم وضده الجزع الذي يقتضي التفرق وكذلك التعزي والتعزز وعززته فتعزى أو هو لا يتعزى هو ضد الجزوع فإن التعزز والتعزي يقتضي الاجتماع والقوة والجزع يقتضي التفرق والضعف والإنسان له في سؤدده وعزته حالان أحدهما أن يستغني بنفسه عن غيره ويعز نفسه عن غيره فلا يحتاج إلى الغير الذي يحتاج إليه غيره لغناه ولايخاف منه لعزته والثاني أن يكون هو قد احتاج إليه غيره ويكون قد أعز غيره فغلبه وأعزه فمنعه فيكون الناس قد صمدوا له أي قصدوه وأجمعوا له وهذا هو الصمد السيد وذلك إنما يكون من كمال سؤدده وصمديته التي تنافي تفرقه وتمزقه وضعفه 

فبالخلاصة الصمد هو الكمال في صفاته والمنزه عن الانقسام والتفرق والتمزق وما يتبع ذلك من تركيب ونحو ذلك مما ينافي كمال صمديته ولذلك هو السيد الذي صمدت اليه جميع الخلائق بحوائجها.

واذا اضفنا اسمه الأحد مع اسمه الصمد اللذان لم يذكرهما الله إلا في سورة الإخلاص أثبتنا بهما نفسا لله متصفة بصفات الكمال ونفينا بهما عن الله ما هو منزه عنه من التشبيه والتمثيل ومن التركيب والانقسام والتجسيم . 

قال ابن القيم: هو الذي اجتمعت فيه صفات الكمال ولا جوف له فإنما لم يكن أحد كفوا له لما كان صمدا كاملا في صمديته فلو لم تكن له صفات كمال ونعوت الجلال ولم يكن له علم ولا قدرة ولا حياة ولا إرادة ولا كلام ولا وجه ولا يد ولا سمع ولا بصر ولا فعل يقوم به ولا يفعل شيئا البتة ولا هو داخل العالم ولا خارجه ولا فوق عرشه ولا يرضى ولا يغضب ولا يحب ولا يبغض ولا هو فعال لما يريد ولا يرى ولا يمكن أن يرى ولا يشار إليه ولا يمكن أن يشار إليه لكان العدم المحض كفوا فإن هذه الصفات منطبقة على المعدوم فلو كان ما يقوله المعطلون هو الحق لم يكن صمدا وكان العدم كفوا له.( الصواعق المرسلة في الرد على الجهمية والمعطلة)

----------


## محمد مختار حق

قال الإمام الحافظ سليمان بن أحمد أبو القاسم الطبراني في كتاب "السنة" بعد أن ذكر أقوال السلف في المسألة:
وهذه الصفات كلها صفات ربنا جل جلاله، ليس يُخالَفُ شيءٌ منها، هو المصمت الذي لا جوف له، وهو الذي يُصمد إليه في الحوائج، وهو السيد الذي قد انتهى سؤدَدُه، وهو الذي لا يأكل الطعام، وهو الباقي بعد خلقه. اهــ
نقله أبو العباس ابن تيمية في "بيان تلبيس الجهمية"، ثم قال: 
قلت: ويدل على ما ذكره الطبراني من جمع الصمد لهذه المعاني، أن من سلف الأمة من قال هذا، وهذا. ومثل هذا كثيرًا ما يجيء في تفسير معاني أسمائه، كالرحمن، والجبار، والإله، وغير ذلك. 
وقد قررنا في غير هذا الموضع، أن عامة تفاسير السلف ليست متباينة، بل تارة يصفون الشيء الواحد بصفات متنوعة، وتارة يذكر كل منهم من المفسر نوعًا، أو شخصًا، على سبيل المثال لتعريف السائل، بمنزلة الترجمان الذي يقال له ما الخبز فيشير إلى شيء معين على سبيل التمثيل. اهــوقد بين الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي كما في "آثاره" أن قول جمهور مفسري السلف "الصمد: المصمت الذي لا جوف له"، أقوى في الدلالة على نفي الوالد والولد، فقال: 
وذلك أن من يكون كذلك، لا يمكن أن يكون له ولد على الوجه المعروف في التناسل أو نحوه؛ لأن ذلك يتوقف على أن يخرج من جوف الأب شيء يتكون منه الابن، وهكذا من كان كذلك لا يكون له أب، لأن الأب لا بد أن يكون شبيه الابن في الذات، ففرضُ أبٍ للمصمَت الذي لا جوف له، يستلزم نفيَ الأبوة. 
وهذا المعنى، -مع صحته عن أكابر من التابعين كما رأيت-، واضحُ المناسبةِ للسّياق، ولحديثيْ البخاري وأبي العالية، ولتقديم "لم يلد"؛ فإن دلالة هذا المعنى على أنه لم يلد أقربُ من دلالته على أنه لم يولد، كما لا يخفى. اهــ
يقصد بحديثي البخاري وأبي العالية، الحديث الذي رواه البخاري (أنا الصمد الذي لم ألد ولم أولد)، وقول أبي العالية، "الصمد: الذي لم يلد ولم يولد".
ثم ذكر المعلّمي المعنى الثاني، "السيد الذي قد انتهى سؤدده ...."، ثم قال:
وكفى دلالةً على صحة المعنى الأول، ثبوتُ القول به عن أئمة التابعين، ثم هو الأوضح مناسبةً للسياق وسبب النزول. 
وذهب بعض الأجلّة إلى تصحيح كلا المعنيين، وهذا إما مبني على صحة استعمال اللفظ المشترك في معنييه معًا، وإما على ما يشبه التخيير الإباحي، كأنه قيل: مَن فهم هذا وبنى عليه فقد أصاب، ومن فهم هذا وبنى عليه فقد أصاب.
والمتكلمون يقولون: إن المعنى الأول محال على الله عزَّ وجلَّ؛ لأن ذلك من صفات الأجسام، ولا شأن لنا الآن بهم!، وإنما الكلام ها هنا فيما فهمه المخاطبون الأولون، وقد سمعتَ قولَ كبار التابعين المرويَّ عن بعض الصحابة. اهـــhttps://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00000473091660

----------

